# There has got to be a way!!



## trueblue2 (Jun 1, 2009)

hello there, 

I can't believe that no PCT's will fund IVF for single women - surely there are human rights to take into consideration?? has anyone ever appealed against this policy?? would anyone be interested in taking this battle on with me??

I just cant let it go and accept that due to being a single almost 39 yr old with a medical condition I have to accept that it's the end of the road for me and motherhood unless I can miracle at the very least 5 and a half grand!! 

Surely these policies can be challenged..this is afterall discrimination


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello there

I'm so glad you found us over here.
I remember being totally stunned when I first found out 5 years ago. Some pct's (ie mine) also won't even pay for initial fertility blood tests. or pregnancy confirmation. When you have proven fertility problems it is particularly unfair indeed.

Due to my age I didn't feel I had any time to persue appeals that would undoubtedly take forever, and I went abroad for my treatment due to the lower costs. I think a fair few of us have for that reason. I had also had a horrendous adoption experince that I had spend a lot of energy appealing and didn't feel I had any fight left unfortunately.

I widsh you all the very best if you do appeal

Love

LL xx


----------



## trueblue2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi LL,

Thanks for your response and words of support..

I really do wonder about the time and energy it's going to take in appealing and am really hesitant re. adoption process as I have two friends who are going through hell with that at the moment. Do you think going abroad is the answer then? I really just don't have the money..of course there is always the beg, steal and borrow route..but where do you draw the line if the first round of treatment doesn't work?? I'm just thinking that it could take over your life..I wonder if there are any instances of a single woman challenging this policy and getting anywhere??

do you mind me asking if your treatment was succesful? and where did you go?

Trueblue2 



LadyLottie said:


> Hello there
> 
> I'm so glad you found us over here.
> I remember being totally stunned when I first found out 5 years ago. Some pct's (ie mine) also won't even pay for initial fertility blood tests. or pregnancy confirmation. When you have proven fertility problems it is particularly unfair indeed.
> ...


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Trueblue, as I am now decidedly over 40 plus have conceived a child already (using donor sperm via IUI) I am ruled out of an appeal on two counts.  You may wish to post a message with Natalie Gamble in the "ask a lawyer" thread whether there is already an appeal in the works - and if so, whether it is worth you joining forces.  I understand your hesitancy regarding the adoption route, and you will find a variety of views on the singles board from those ladies who have looked into it more than I have.  However, you may also wish to chat to some of the Abroadies concerning the cost of treatment - there are several who are being treated in Brno, Czech Republic, a couple in Spain and a couple more in South Africa.  At least you will have enough data to make some informed decisions as to whether and how you wish to go forward.  Have a good browse through the various threads here and don't hesitate to post wherever you feel the urge.
  

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi,

I seem to remember a while back the same question and they did ask Nat gamble so worth speaking to her or seraching through the ask a lawyer section for the thread

I think a lot of us would identfy with where to draw the line and say no more and it taking over your life - 3 yrs on and I am still on that rollercoaster and not sure when/if i will ever get off until I have my dream

R x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Trueblue2

Its a great idea to ask NatGamble on the Ask a Lawyer thread too - there might be some news. Undoubtedly its only through people appealling that these things ever get changed. 

I'm one of the very lucky onces and my treatment worked. I'm currently 30 weeks pg. I went to a clinic called Reprofit in Czech Republic for the successful cycle.
I spent 2001-2005 doing the adoption thing. In 2005 I had two donor insemination attempts in this country. Both unsucessful. I then had to take a few years out to recover from it all really.
Then last summer I had a donor embryo transfer at Reprofit which didn't work, and I went again in November for the same, which did  . The cost including drugs/flights/hotels was approx £1000.

Ask us anything you like - there's a lot to take in initially. Then it becomes like a second language  

LL xxx


----------



## trueblue2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks all, so much for responses.  I will definitely post a question on the lawyer thread.  I'm waiting for a response from the patient and liaison service at the hospital tomorrow who should outline the policy in its entirety and give me direction re. appeal for exceptional cases etc.

I'll sign off now but will re. visit tomorrow with hopefully a bit more info and of course lots of questions!

Really really appreciate the advice - it's helped go some way to stop me drowning in complete despair! 

Thanks again

TB2


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

TB2 it isn't the hospital that funds it is your local PCT who buy block contracts of IVF/IUI with the hospital clinic, so it is your PCT commissioner who you need to get hold of or maybe through the PCT PALS. I got hold of my pct's policy it talked about couples and now some PCT will fund lesbian couples.
L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes, it was PALS I went through to get a copy of my PCT policy.

I think often people seem to think its the GP and consultants decision for tests/treatment etc. Undoutedly if they PCT's DO fund then the hospitals and GP's can act as gatekeepers that you have to get round   but for me, my PCT is the one that has no fundng agreements, so it wouldn't matter how many different GP's/Consultants I saw.

TB2 - Def don't drown in despair. There are things for you to think about yet  

xxxx


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Lady Lottie,

Is that £1000 figure for 2 cycles or for one?

Rx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Mistylake

It was for one. Diui is loads cheaper. Only a few hundred euros I think

LLx


----------

